# Used credit cards to part buy an investment property - where can I refinance it?



## Sean Og (8 Oct 2019)

As some of you may know i have been very successful in switching my mortgage 3 times in 6 months in 2018 to claim €18,000 in cash back. I would consider myself very clued in to mortgages and what way the Banks work. However i am having some difficulties with my latest situation. My wife and I bought an Investment property back in March 2019. It was a last minute decision but the property is in a fantastic location in a rural setting and is very popular as a holiday let on Airbnb etc. The sale prices was €130,000 plus €5,000 for all the furniture . This was amazing value and that is why we bought it. It had to be a quick sale hence the great value. I made a few basic enquiries with a couple of banks but they weren't very promising. Anyway we bought the house with saving of about €75,000 and then €30,000 from C.U @8.2 % and 2 Credit Card loans from Avantcard (€16,000 and €12,000) which were interest free for 9 months then 16.8%. 

We have the property let since April and it is going very well for us so far. By March 2020 i hope to have taken in €16,000 in rent from short term Holiday lettings. I now need to refinance this property because (A) I need a mortgage in order to be able to reduce my tax bill from my rental income and (B) to pay off the C.U loan at 8.2 % and the two Credit Cards which will be 16.8% very soon.

The house has been valued at €180,000 so 70% mortgage will be €126,000

The house is actually in my wife's name so what options have we? Should we ask for a joint mortgage to buy the house from my wife?
The banks seem to have a problem with equity release to reduce debt from other borrowings. 
We are sitting on an asset worth €180,000 with no borrowing against it and it is generating a great income of €16,000 pa but the Banks are very caggy about lending against this. They can't seem to understand that we borrowed from C.U and Credit cards in order to buy the house. If we get a mortgage we will pay off the Credit cards and C.U loan and use the remaining €65,000 to reduce the mortgage on our family home thus reducing our monthly repayment on that mortgage. We have no other properties  .


----------



## Leo (8 Oct 2019)

Sean Og said:


> I need a mortgage in order to be able to reduce my tax bill from my rental income



From Revenue:



> You may be allowed claim Mortgage Interest Relief against your rental income. The interest must be from a mortgage that is used to purchase, improve or repair your rental property.


----------



## Sean Og (8 Oct 2019)

Leo said:


> From Revenue:


Thanks Leo i know that. Are you pointing out something else?


----------



## RedOnion (8 Oct 2019)

Sean,

Are you looking for tax advice, or advice on how to get a mortgage?

Tax:
You can only claim interest relief on borrowings that were used to purchase / renovate the property. Refinance of the loans used for purchase would be allowed. An equity release to repay part of PPR wouldn't. So if there's no interest relief, there's no point in doing it since the rate would be higher than on your PPR.

Transferring it between names isn't going to help with tax position as it's not an arm's length transaction.

Mortgage:
Talk to Dilosk or Finance Ireland. They might be happier to look at this than a bank would.


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2019)

Sean Og said:


> . Anyway we bought the house with saving of about €75,000 and then €30,000 from C.U @8.2 % and 2 Credit Card loans from Avantcard (€16,000 and €12,000) which were interest free for 9 months then 16.8%.



Can't believe you did this.  But at least you have a lot of equity.  Is it that easy to borrow money on credit cards.  What actually is a credit card loan.  

I fail to understand why you didn't go for a mortgage on the property.  

What did you tell the credit card companies and the CU the money was for?

My credit union does loans on property, not sure about investment property, but if you don't suceed with a bank than the CU looks cheap compared ot the credit cards.

Why did you purchase the property in the wife's name?


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2019)

RedOnion said:


> Transferring it between names isn't going to help with tax position as it's not an arm's length transaction.



It's clear to me the property is jointly owned despite being in only the wife's name.  The bank will want it in both names though to do a joint mortgage. And I doubt they'll allow one person only on the mortgage.  

A broker should be his first port of call as they will have a better idea on what is possible or not.


----------



## misemoi (8 Oct 2019)

I got approved for a 12 month interest free balance transfer up to 16k with An Post. Just a bit of form filling. It's a very cheap way to finance something!


----------



## Sean Og (8 Oct 2019)

RedOnion said:


> Sean,
> 
> Are you looking for tax advice, or advice on how to get a mortgage?
> 
> ...


Thanks for that RedOnion, I am looking to borrow as much as possible because i want to write off as much income against mortgage interest relief.  The property is in rural Donegal so not all banks will look at a BTL outside the big urban areas.


----------



## RedOnion (8 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> It's clear to me the property is jointly owned despite being in only the wife's name


There's nothing at all clear about that, and many married couples separately own assets.


----------



## Sean Og (8 Oct 2019)

misemoi said:


> I got approved for a 12 month interest free balance transfer up to 16k with An Post. Just a bit of form filling. It's a very cheap way to finance something!


That is what my wife and i did in March to get the money to buy the house. We both got Credit Cards from Avantcard with 0% for 9 months. Good man nice one but i think An Post is through Avantcard but i might be wrong. If not i will certainly try. I did try BOI because they had a similar offer of 0% interest on balance transfers but they refused me. No reason why just refused. Should i ask them for a reason? It was just a back up plan because i don't want to be caught with the 16.8% for a few months.


----------



## Sean Og (8 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> Can't believe you did this.  But at least you have a lot of equity.  Is it that easy to borrow money on credit cards.  What actually is a credit card loan.
> 
> I fail to understand why you didn't go for a mortgage on the property.
> 
> ...


What can't you believe? I had to act fast. Yes very easy to get €16000 from Avantcard, just sent them on bank statements, payslips etc. Not sure what we told CU but we had savings of €20k there so they had no problem giving us the money. Must have said home inprovements.


----------



## Saavy99 (8 Oct 2019)

Borrowing on a credit card is so so expensive, you won't be long losing some of the €18,000 you gained last year. Banks know the whole short term lettting thing is volitile, it's tourists dependent and gov  policy around it is not favourable.. I would try borrow the money from family to try and pay off that credit card asap.


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2019)

Sean Og said:


> What can't you believe? I had to act fast. Yes very easy to get €16000 from Avantcard, just sent them on bank statements, payslips etc. Not sure what we told CU but we had savings of €20k there so they had no problem giving us the money. Must have said home inprovements.


So neither Avantcard nor the CU know what you actually used the money for. 

You might be better off paying the CU the 20K and then just owing them 10K !

Or going back to the CU to pay off the two Avant debts.  of 16 + 12 = 18K.  I thought CU's gave 3 times your savings.  The you should have just borrowed 58K off them in the first place.


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2019)

RedOnion said:


> There's nothing at all clear about that, and many married couples separately own assets.



You may legally separately own assets but still own them jointly.  The money to do this was borrowed by both parties, deposit came from both parties etc.  In fact I think the husband is doing all the running on this though I can't be sure.


----------



## Monbretia (8 Oct 2019)

You should simply concentrate on getting mortgage on the property to pay off the credit union and credit cards, forget about paying off some of your home loan as that is unlikely to be of any benefit, you're only swapping one repayment for another.  Maybe the credit union will give you the lot if a bank won't?  They might refinance the credit card ones plus their own into a secured loan on the property.  Depends of course on CU and how big it is etc.    Credit unions need to lend at the moment as they are getting no return on the money invested hence the hard sell by all of them!

From a bank's point of view, whether you think it silly or not, it's an equity release to clear other lenders debt which is probably not policy for most of them.    They don't really look at the specifics, it's kind of 'computer says no' scenario, good broker might help though.


----------



## llgon (8 Oct 2019)

Sean Og said:


> It had to be a quick sale hence the great value.



Was the process fully overseen by your solicitor and all searches etc done?


----------



## Easel (8 Oct 2019)

I understand that you have only recently just bought the property but would you even entertain the idea of selling it now? A quick €45k pre tax and expenses profit which could be used to reduce your PPR mortgage. I am absolutely not suggesting that you need to sell it but it would be well worth considering the upside.


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2019)

OP can you convert the credit card loans to personal loans with the same company while you are trying to organise a mortgage if that will take a while.


----------



## Sean Og (8 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> So neither Avantcard nor the CU know what you actually used the money for.
> 
> You might be better off paying the CU the 20K and then just owing them 10K !
> 
> Or going back to the CU to pay off the two Avant debts.  of 16 + 12 = 18K.  I thought CU's gave 3 times your savings.  The you should have just borrowed 58K off them in the first place.


Fair point but i borrowed €28,000 interest free for 9 months  .


----------



## Sean Og (8 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> He is. But I didn’t realise as I missed it. Cream Egg’s post made me go back to re read your OP.
> 
> Your problem is you can’t now borrow on your home and write that interest off your rental income. You can for the CU and the two credit card loans. Those monies were to buy the rental.
> 
> I know zero about air b&b rental though. Tax wise.


I am not a tax expert but my understanding is that the borrowings must be an actual mortgage loan. Can you use credit card and C.U. loans?


----------



## RedOnion (8 Oct 2019)

Sean Og said:


> the borrowings must be an actual mortgage loan


Nope.


----------



## Sean Og (8 Oct 2019)

llgon said:


> Was the process fully overseen by your solicitor and all searches etc done?


Absolutely 100%


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2019)

Sean Og said:


> I am not a tax expert but my understanding is that the borrowings must be an actual mortgage loan. Can you use credit card and C.U. loans?


But they are borrowed monies to purchase so the interest will be deductible. And next tax returns it will be 100% again I think. For 2019 returns. If you borrow money to do renovations etc, also interest is allowed. 

Revenue just call it mortgage interest relief as that is what most people have.

If you do not mind my saying so, for someone so clued up on switching mortgages I’m surprised you didn’t look up,all this before purchasing. Anyway for sure you need a good broker.


----------



## RedOnion (9 Oct 2019)

Hi Sean,

I'm drawing a bit of a blank on this one.

Property being outside a major city limits the options in terms of a 'mortgage'. I can see why banks aren't interested in what's effectively a debt consolidation.

If you get nowhere re a mortgage, you could try for a secured loan. Any bank giving credit above a certain amount (around 60k) will look for security and you can offer the house as security. Rates are going to be close to 7% instead of 5%. Which means the after tax relief is costing you more than your PPR mortgage. You need to get the credit card debt refinanced quickly either way.

It doesn't have to be a mortgage to get tax relief, but you can only get relief on the loans that were borrowed to purchase or renovate the property.

@cremeegg raised an interesting angle re taxation of Case I Vs Case V income. I think you need to get some tax advice on this, with all the facts of your case. Especially if you're trying to arrange for income to be taxed in your wife's name and if you make use of the house yourself during the year.

Red.


----------



## SPC100 (9 Oct 2019)

Ideas:

Review credit card market and see who will offer a transfer balance and interest free to give yourself some more time.

Try mortgage brokers? Never used one but people say they are better for edge cases.

As someone else said try dilosk?

Have a clear business case written down  with a file for supporting docs to show all credit was for property. And show income.



If no more cheap credit available try to remortgage longer term/payment break your ppr to reduce that payment to allow faster pay down of expensive debt.

If no cheaper credit  forthcoming use cu 20k to pay down most expensive debt. Tax saving on high rates does not make high rates worthwhile

Switch your ppr again?

Do any of the crowd funding/peer lending platforms work in Ireland? There are several property focussed ones in America. Might be cheaper than cu.


----------



## SPC100 (9 Oct 2019)

More ideas:

Sell it to someone and buy it back later with enough time to get mortgage without the complicated short term debt story.


----------



## Bronte (9 Oct 2019)

Another option is would your own bank let you remortgage your home.  If the money is secured on that home it can still be written off for tax on the rental, as long as you are able to show it's for repaying the 3 loans for the rental purchase.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Oct 2019)

Let's look at the numbers here

Rental income:  €16,000
Credit Union Interest: €2,400
Credit Card: €5,000
Profit before other costs and taxes: €9,000

So while part-financing an investment property with a credit card loan is unorthodox, and even if young Sean is unable to refinance, this is still a profitable investment. (It's especially profitable in the first year due to the six months interest-free period)

If he can refinance it at mortgage rates, it's even more profitable.

There is no point in selling it again.

Seán

There is no advantage in borrowing on an investment property to refinance a home loan.  The interest would not be tax deductible and the interest rate would be higher than you are paying on your mortgage. 

You can borrow against your home to buy or refinance an investment loan and the interest is tax deductible.

So you need to borrow €58,000.

As Bronte pointed out, see if you can refinance or switch the mortgage on your home. That would be the cheapest.

As Red pointed out, try Finance Ireland or Dilosk

If none of those options is available, ask the Credit Union for more money.

And finally, use the rental income and your savings to aggressively pay down the credit card loan.


Brendan


----------



## Andrew365 (11 Oct 2019)

I thought you weren't allowed to use personal loans towards house purchases?


----------



## Bronte (11 Oct 2019)

SPC100 said:


> More ideas:
> 
> Sell it to someone and buy it back later with enough time to get mortgage without the complicated short term debt story.


That would cost way too much to do.  And it's making it way too complicated.


----------



## Bronte (11 Oct 2019)

Andrew365 said:


> I thought you weren't allowed to use personal loans towards house purchases?


Why not? Why would it matter what kind of borrowings you have to purchase. Or indeed repair.  I know I told the Credit union one time I was purchasing a car, but instead I used the money to renovate (it was easier to get a car loan at the time). But whatever I told the CU, as far as my tax returns were I was able to write off the interest because I could demonstrate, if necessary, that the money was used to pay for renovations. 

Burgess is right about one thing though. Sean should use rent/income/savings to pay down the credit card loan first.  If necessary he can extend his CU loan (if that's possible). Now personally I think this is another crazy suggesting but if Sean is going to get close to the CC deadline for interest he could possible repay the CC loans using another credit card to give him another months grace.  (I'm not sure how much taking out money is on CC's as I never do it - because it's way expensive - but maybe an extra month is possible that way)


----------



## RedOnion (11 Oct 2019)

Andrew365 said:


> I thought you weren't allowed to use personal loans towards house purchases?


Why not?
It's a bad idea, but there's nothing to prevent it.


----------



## Bronte (11 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> Another option is would your own bank let you remortgage your home.  If the money is secured on that home it can still be written off for tax on the rental, as long as you are able to show it's for repaying the 3 loans for the rental purchase.


Further to this, once his bank finds out he has another property they might want instead a lien on this.  Meaning legals, property in both names etc, which takes time.  

If they are likely to refuse him, he could be inventive (seeing as he has a great imagination already) in getting nearly 60K off his current mortgage provider.  Not so sure how lax the banks are nowadays, one time they didn't even look for receipts for renovations, back in the day, then they tightened up and wanted receipts for everything, then the Celtic Tiger, then back to seriousness with the recession etc etc etc.


----------



## Bronte (11 Oct 2019)

RedOnion said:


> Why not?
> It's a bad idea, but there's nothing to prevent it.


Is it bad, well yes and no.  Our first house purchase I ran up three made up CU loans consecutively in order to build up my credit so that I could borrow a serious amount to get us over the line on a future house purchase.  So I borrowed for the stamp duty.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Oct 2019)

SPC100 said:


> Sell it to someone and buy it back later with enough time to get mortgage without the complicated short term debt story.



I thought that this was an interesting idea and worth crunching the numbers.  

€180k @2% stamp duty: €3,600 
4 sets of legal fees: €4,000
Total costs: €7,600 

Capital Gains Tax €50k @33% = €16k 

You could disregard the CGT as it will be payable anyway if  you ever sell the property. 

At present he is paying €7,400 interest on €58k of borrowing 
He could probably reduce this to 4% of €58k or €2,300 

So the annual saving would be about €5,000


----------



## noproblem (11 Oct 2019)

Paye, Prsi, Usc, cleaning, laundry, greeting, advertising, insurance, waste management, heating, electricity, security and overall management of property and the odd bad client/clients, etc, etc. I'm delighted it works for you and you like the hassle. In my opinion you'd need to be living close by with plenty of time on your hands or your wife's. As for mortgage coming from a bank for this, I think you'll be very lucky and the rate won't be too nice if it comes to pass. You don't need much to go wrong for this gamble to go belly up. I'm a bit puzzled why it sold for the bargain price you say if it was such a good investment or was it only you that knew of its sale?


----------



## RedOnion (11 Oct 2019)

An option that Sean could look into is a switch & equity release on his PPR to cover the entire, with one of the non-bank lenders as they'd allow the personal debt to be paid off. He'd be paying just over 3%, and after 12 months he could switch to any mortgage provider.

I don't think the route of selling and buying back is necessary. Even without a mortgage he should be able to consolidate the loans as a single personal loan under 7%.


----------



## Sean Og (11 Oct 2019)

Thanks for all the advice lads, my broker is waiting for ICS to launch their residential mortgages to all areas of the country, not just Dublin like they are currently doing. He is hopeful that i can remortgage my PPR and use the equity to repay the €58,000 from CU and the 2 Credit cards.
Someone earlier asked about getting another Credit Card and transferring the balance across to the new credit card at 0% interest for 12 months. Well i am already well down that road and hopefully that might work and take the immediate pressure of the 16.8% on the 2 CC which is coming very soon. If that fails and i need the money fast i think i will go back to the C.U and ask for a debt consolidation loan to repay the 2 CC.
Regarding the house , it's really beautiful with fabulous views, 4 bedroom can sleep 10 and i will get €1000 a week in July and August. The people i bought it off paid €305,000 for it in 2006 when it was built. It was on the open market with a local agent but we were the first ones to place a bid and gave the asking price and got it on the understanding that we could close the sale asap. Hence the rush to get the finance in place etc and ending up with the 2 CC''s.


----------



## Leo (14 Oct 2019)

Sean Og said:


> 4 bedroom can sleep 10 and i will get €1000 a week in July and August.



With a rumoured crack-down on landlords ignoring the new short-term let restrictions, do you have the correct planning in place? If the crack-down does come, I'd imagine the financial institutions may look for confirmation on such properties.


----------



## Andrew365 (14 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> Is it bad, well yes and no.  Our first house purchase I ran up three made up CU loans consecutively in order to build up my credit so that I could borrow a serious amount to get us over the line on a future house purchase.  So I borrowed for the stamp duty.



I was basing it on T&Cs from when I took a personal loan from Barclays, I remember it stating the funds could not be used towards a house deposit. Good to know it is possible.


----------



## Bronte (14 Oct 2019)

Andrew365 said:


> I was basing it on T&Cs from when I took a personal loan from Barclays, I remember it stating the funds could not be used towards a house deposit. Good to know it is possible.


Back in the day I don't remember no T&C's from the credit union.  I just went in with my book and they noted the loan down in it, plus your payments etc.  And the other benefit at that time was CU's did not appear on your credit reports, I think they do now.


----------



## noproblem (14 Oct 2019)

Who are you insuring a 4 bedroom house with that sleeps 10 people on short term lets?


----------



## Saavy99 (14 Oct 2019)

noproblem said:


> Who are you insuring a 4 bedroom house with that sleeps 10 people on short term lets?




Allianz covers short term lets for up to 12 people. I am similiar to the OP, I also do short term lets in a house in very tourist area near the cliffs of mohair. I also make up to 1000 euro a week in peak season, 5 bedrooms. I phoned my local council earlier in the year and a lady said although I should apply for planning, it's not currently being enforced, so for now I need do nothing and just carry on with what I am doing. Her words!  I will not rent out my lovely holiday house on a long term basis until such time I have a guarantee that a non paying tennent can be kicked out within a week or two of non payment and that also they are liable for any damage done to the property. For now booking.com and Airbnb all the way!

Please note, a tremendous amount of work is involved in this venture, keeping a spotless house, endless laundry, breakfast, meet and greet,and up to 14 hour working days. In addition half the year I am practically empty.


----------



## Saavy99 (14 Oct 2019)

Leo said:


> With a rumoured crack-down on landlords ignoring the new short-term let restrictions, do you have the correct planning in place? If the crack-down does come, I'd imagine the financial institutions may look for confirmation on such properties.



These restrictions do not currently apply to tourist areas in the west of Ireland , mainly the cities, particularly Dublin. Tourism is the life blood of rural Ireland, short term lets benefit the local economy hugely esp in places where there are few hotels.  Of course all of this can change but I think it will be some time before it does.


----------



## noproblem (14 Oct 2019)

Saavy99 said:


> Allianz covers short term lets for up to 12 people. I am similiar to the OP, I also do short term lets in a house in very tourist area near the cliffs of mohair. I also make up to 1000 euro a week in peak season, 5 bedrooms. I phoned my local council earlier in the year and a lady said although I should apply for planning, it's not currently being enforced, so for now I need do nothing and just carry on with what I am doing. Her words!  I will not rent out my lovely holiday house on a long term basis until such time I have a guarantee that a non paying tennent can be kicked out within a week or two of non payment and that also they are liable for any damage done to the property. For now booking.com and Airbnb all the way!
> 
> Please note, a tremendous amount of work is involved in this venture, keeping a spotless house, endless laundry, breakfast, meet and greet,and up to 14 hour working days. In addition half the year I am practically empty.





Saavy99 said:


> Allianz covers short term lets for up to 12 people. I am similiar to the OP, I also do short term lets in a house in very tourist area near the cliffs of mohair. I also make up to 1000 euro a week in peak season, 5 bedrooms. I phoned my local council earlier in the year and a lady said although I should apply for planning, it's not currently being enforced, so for now I need do nothing and just carry on with what I am doing. Her words!  I will not rent out my lovely holiday house on a long term basis until such time I have a guarantee that a non paying tennent can be kicked out within a week or two of non payment and that also they are liable for any damage done to the property. For now booking.com and Airbnb all the way!
> 
> Please note, a tremendous amount of work is involved in this venture, keeping a spotless house, endless laundry, breakfast, meet and greet,and up to 14 hour working days. In addition half the year I am practically empty.


A fierce amount of hassle for not very much money when everyone has their touch out of it, but it's your choice. Wouldn't be mine though.


----------



## Saavy99 (14 Oct 2019)

True but I spend the winters mostly in Spain so not too bad.


----------



## Leo (15 Oct 2019)

Saavy99 said:


> These restrictions do not currently apply to tourist areas in the west of Ireland ,



The requirement to have correct planning to use a property as a short term let existed prior to the recent RPZ related restrictions. There seems to be more talk of a crack-down, if that comes, it may not be limited to the cities.


----------



## Saavy99 (15 Oct 2019)

Leo said:


> The requirement to have correct planning to use a property as a short term let existed prior to the recent RPZ related restrictions. There seems to be more talk of a crack-down, if that comes, it may not be limited to the cities.



It did but as I said above it has never been enforced. 

Now I don't want to be detailing from the original question


----------



## Leo (16 Oct 2019)

Saavy99 said:


> It did but as I said above it has never been enforced.



We have had threads on here in the past detailing cases where it is being enforced, example.


----------



## noproblem (16 Oct 2019)

Saavy99 said:


> True but I spend the winters mostly in Spain so not too bad.


Good for you. Thought it was Portugal though


----------



## Bronte (16 Oct 2019)

Leo said:


> The requirement to have correct planning to use a property as a short term let existed prior to the recent RPZ related restrictions. There seems to be more talk of a crack-down, if that comes, it may not be limited to the cities.


You actually think Kerry, Clare or Galway county council are going to crack down on this.  Councils don't want to know. Way too much hassle and cost to doing so.  

What crack down has there been in Cork, Limerick or Galway city by the way?


----------



## Leo (16 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> What crack down has there been in Cork, Limerick or Galway city by the way?



I don't live in those regions, so don't monitor their enforcement actions.

The legal position remains that in order to let a unit on a short term basis, the appropriate planning permission must be in place. We do not condone illegal activity on AAM, nor do we allow posters encourage others to break the law.


----------



## Bronte (16 Oct 2019)

Leo said:


> I don't live in those regions, so don't monitor their enforcement actions.
> 
> The legal position remains that in order to let a unit on a short term basis, the appropriate planning permission must be in place. We do not condone illegal activity on AAM, nor do we allow posters encourage others to break the law.



By condoning illegal activity I presume then you'll have to delete this thread as the OP mentioned he is acting illegally as he doesn't have the relevant planning permission. 

Of course I myself did a spot of that what with my illegal converation that now can't be touched by the corporations as the statute of limitations is up.  One presumes there is some kind of staute of limitations on councils acting on the Air B&B's 2. I read your link, and I didn't see Dublin City council actually doing anything.


----------



## RedOnion (16 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> By condoning illegal activity I presume then you'll have to delete this thread as the OP mentioned he is acting illegally as he doesn't have the relevant planning permission


@Sean Og never mentioned anything about acting illegally. He asked a question about refinancing debt, and the topic was brought off topic about planning permission. If you check, he hasn't responded to any questions on the matter.


----------



## Leo (16 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> my illegal converation that now can't be touched



While enforcement is no longer an option, owners of illegal developments can and do run into problems selling such properties, and run a risk of any future development on the site being refused until such time as planning is regularised on what's there.


----------



## Saavy99 (16 Oct 2019)

Leo said:


> While enforcement is no longer an option, owners of illegal developments can and do run into problems selling such properties, and run a risk of any future development on the site being refused until such time as planning is regularised on what's there.



I don't get this, are you talking about carrying out short-term lets without planning and then running into problems when selling on?


----------



## Saavy99 (16 Oct 2019)

noproblem said:


> Good for you. Thought it was Portugal though



I switched to Spain as too much breaucracy surrounding  purchasing in Portugal.


----------



## Saavy99 (16 Oct 2019)

Leo said:


> I don't live in those regions, so don't monitor their enforcement actions.



  That's it sorted so.  They don't enforce  the planning regulations regarding short term lets here in the west, I was told to carry on with what I was doing....for now


----------

